# Belmont co. 4/25 my 1st bird



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Went down to our hunt camp in Belmont and man Monday & Tuesday really sucked, low temps and a lot of wind, no gobbling, even getting up at 5:15 and being in the woods by 5:45. Wednesday turned off the alarm and got up at 6:45 hit my spot by 7ish. I made one call and the toms lite up I think approx. maybe 100yds. I quickly found a spot and sat for 5mins. and called again they were now at 50yds. As I found them they were in full strut. I counted 4-5 on the other side of a brair bush/patch. There they stayed for 30mins. me calling, them gobbling & gobbling. I answered sometimes. They went quiet, I was using a diaphram then I pulled out the slate they started again. Finally two started to come around the brair bush and a short while he was looking at me putting, oh crap, I gotta to do something now or loose them. A small hole at 30yds with a streached out peeking head shot, and his down. My very first bird at 61 and 4yrs turkeying, 18lbs, 5in beard, small spikes and a jake. WHAT A RUSH, seeing them and they not moving. I think anybody can call in a turkey but its that last 50yds that it's tense, you don't move, your arms are tiring hold the gun, your cramping up not to move, wow very cool, I like it.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice! Congrats and good story!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great work!! It's quite a great experience!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, that is great and the next one will be just as exciting. Keep it up.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Header,
Congradulations and I certainly hope there are many more in your future! 
Let's see some pics. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats and thanks for the story!


----------

